# Which types of jars from the grocery store fit canning lids?



## McDaid36

It would be great to have a list of brand name items you can buy from the grocery store whose jars can be reused for canning. The only one I've found so far is Drew's Salsa. They fit regular mouth lids. Anyone else?


----------



## stamphappy

When I went to the canning class at the extension office, they recommended not using jars in which you've purchased processed food. They said that the manufacturers of the jars don't make them to highest standards for multiple canning; they are a 'one time only' use. 

That being said...Classico Pasta sauce jars fit the regular mouth lids but I don't know if they still do with the whole 'let's make everything smaller but charge you more' routine that's been happening.


----------



## PixieLou

My store generic pasta sauce that comes in a bottle similar to classico fits regular lids. I personally like the pasta sauce jars since they are 24 oz - a size you can no longer purchase from Ball.

Marshmallow Fluff jars fit regular lids. They are a little bit larger than a pint.


----------



## fetch33

I get the 3-pack of Classico sauce from Costco. It comes in a quart canning jar. I probably have 2 years worth of sauce on my shelf.


----------



## windblown

PixieLou said:


> My store generic pasta sauce that comes in a bottle similar to classico fits regular lids. I personally like the pasta sauce jars since they are 24 oz - a size you can no longer purchase from Ball.
> 
> Marshmallow Fluff jars fit regular lids. They are a little bit larger than a pint.


pixielou found this site that has 24 oz jars
www.containerandpackaging.com


----------



## PixieLou

windblown - great site - however their shipping is more than their jars. At $1.50 per jar - it's cheaper for me to buy the pasta sauce and dump it down the drain!


----------



## blynn

Yay! I just found some old wide mouth mayo jars in a box of jars my hubby got from a coworker. They are perfect for freezing a couple jars of tomato sauce! Usually we freeze in food bags, but we are out.


----------



## PixieLou

I think I spoke a bit too soon. I was shopping today and the Marshmallow Fluff was in a plastic jar. Bummer.


----------



## terri46355

Many years ago Ball made reusable one piece canning lids. I think they were call click-it. a coworker gave me some and the were great. Too bad we can't get those anymore.


----------



## suitcase_sally

terri46355 said:


> Many years ago Ball made reusable one piece canning lids. I think they were call click-it. a coworker gave me some and the were great. Too bad we can't get those anymore.


Try these. You don't have to buy the whole case. You can buy as many as you need.

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Lids/70G-CT-Gold-Retort-Plastisol.htm


----------



## calliemoonbeam

The Classico spaghetti sauce jars are safe for canning. They're even stamped "Atlas Mason" on the side and have the measurements embedded into the glass. They're 24 ounces, right between a pint and a quart. We had this discussion on these boards sometime in the past. Seems like there were a couple of others, but I don't remember now.

Del Monte refrigerated fruit (found in the salad/fresh vegetable cooler at the store) used to come in 24-ounce Ball jars and were safe for canning. But they switched down to 20-ounce jars about a year ago and, although they still look like the same quality jars (thickness, glass quality, etc.) they're not stamped Ball any more. So I'm not positive they're safe, and the size is not as perfect, only 4 ounces bigger than a pint. I plan to try some, just haven't gotten around to it yet, but I've used the 24-ounce ones, as I have hundreds of them, lol. Will have to figure out a use for the smaller ones if they're not good for canning.


----------



## Gardnpondr

I was reading on this thread and happened to think about something. I bought a bunch of glass jars at the thrift store that is just a bit taller than pint jars are. I THOUGHT the mouth was the same as pint jars but they're just a bit larger and I do mean just a bit. I wanted them for storing things in for my sewing room, not for canning with. Since their was no paper on them I have no idea what came in them.  I'm needing to find me some lids for them. They're nice square-ish jars. On the bottom side of one of them it has 36 and an inch of space and then it has ZSM. Does anyone have a clue what came in them so I might find replacement lids for them?


----------



## terri46355

suitcase_sally said:


> Try these. You don't have to buy the whole case. You can buy as many as you need.
> 
> http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Lids/70G-CT-Gold-Retort-Plastisol.htm


Thanks, Sally! Now I just have to get some people together to buy a large quantity to make it worth the shipping charge.


----------



## rancher1913

this is moldy - I just had a thought. The next time I hit the thrift stores in the big city, I"m going to take a standard and wide-mouth ring. That way if there are jars, I can tell if they will work for canning or not before buying.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Gardnpondr said:


> I was reading on this thread and happened to think about something. I bought a bunch of glass jars at the thrift store that is just a bit taller than pint jars are. I THOUGHT the mouth was the same as pint jars but they're just a bit larger and I do mean just a bit. I wanted them for storing things in for my sewing room, not for canning with. Since their was no paper on them I have no idea what came in them.  I'm needing to find me some lids for them. They're nice square-ish jars. On the bottom side of one of them it has 36 and an inch of space and then it has ZSM. Does anyone have a clue what came in them so I might find replacement lids for them?


Measure across the opening of those jars and get a size. Jars are measured with a metric scale - Ball regular mouth jars are 70mm and wide mouth jars are 86mm. Go to http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Lids/ and see if you can find your size. Example: regular canning jar size will be 70 CT ("CT" means continuous thread)


----------



## Osiris

If you see the Anchor Hocking stamp on the bottom, it's good.
the A inside an H symbol is good too. 

http://www.seeklogo.com/anchor-hocking-logo-8758.html


----------



## McDaid36

suitcase_sally said:


> Try these. You don't have to buy the whole case. You can buy as many as you need.
> 
> http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Lids/70G-CT-Gold-Retort-Plastisol.htm


Suitcase Sally, can these be reused? and also, how do they work - do you just figertip tighten and leave it alone when they come out or should you tighten again upon taking them out of the canner? Thanks!


----------



## beaglebiz

the shaker top on a parmesean cheese jar will fit a canning jar...nice for flour for gravy, spices etc.


----------



## Danaus29

beaglebiz said:


> the shaker top on a parmesean cheese jar will fit a canning jar...nice for flour for gravy, spices etc.


Not the Kraft parmesan. I just tossed one and the lid was smaller than the mouth of the jar.


----------



## beaglebiz

Danaus29 said:


> Not the Kraft parmesan. I just tossed one and the lid was smaller than the mouth of the jar.


jeepers...i wonder if they changed the size.I have about 6 more in my pantry ..they did that on the small classico pesto jars, went from 12 to 10 oz...from a usable jar that was a nice size for relish or jam, to one that does not take a canning lid (jar is still marked atlas)


----------



## wottahuzzee

Marie salad dressings. Also there is another refrigerated dressing brand they carry in Publix (and elsewhere I am sure -- can't remember the name -- Nature something) and the regular mouth lids fit their jar. Small jars but good for jams/jellies, condiments.


----------



## snowcap

Here in N. Idaho there is a company out of Sandpoint that makes salad dressings. Lite house dressing. Some of their jars will take a small mouth canning jar.


----------



## Danaus29

beaglebiz, the lids on Kraft are all the same now. The jars are indeed thinner and height varies according to weight. The one I tossed was from cheese purchased early last year.

Marzetti dressings might come in canning jar sizes. But I haven't bought any for a long time.


----------



## suitcase_sally

McDaid36 said:


> Suitcase Sally, can these be reused? and also, how do they work - do you just figertip tighten and leave it alone when they come out or should you tighten again upon taking them out of the canner? Thanks!


Yes, they are reusuable. The plastisol lining doesn't deteriorate like the sealing compound in a canning lid.

I just tighten them down as if I am closing the jar to put in the fridge. Don't tighten them more after you take them from the canner.

You may have some of these types of lids on some of your pantry items. For practice, you can use the jar the item came in and fill them with water and process along with your regular Ball jars when doing a canner load, just to see how they seal.

I have some of those lids and had some bbq sauce left in my slow cooker that I wanted to save. I poured it, hot, into a jar and put one of those lids on and it sealed so tight that I had trouble opening the jar. I didn't process the jar because I was going to use the sauce in a day or two. I just put it in the fridge.

Terri46355, you problably won't have to pay too much for shipping. I think the quoted rate is for a whole case.


----------



## Kel T

What size jars do they fit? I couldn't tell by looking and when I tried to call their office was closed.


----------



## suitcase_sally

The item number for the lid is, "70G CT Retort Plastisol Lid". the "70" is 70mm and is the size of a regular mouth Ball canning jar.

Notice the little 'bump" in the center of the lid. It's actually called a "button" and when the jar seals, the button will suck down. You can hear it pop up when you open the jar. If the button isn't sucked down, the jar didn't seal. Works just like the two-piece lids.


----------



## romysbaskets

I have found different products still being put in canning jars you can salvage, it takes some looking though. One is a pesto which I do not recall the name of in a nice jelly size jar. Yes, I have seen the Classico Canning jars with pasta sauce in them. I have kept canning jars only from products and never had any problems with canning in them. I do make sure they are actual canning jars though.


----------



## Tammy1

Aldis now has pasta sauce and fruit in jars. The jars say mason on the side and have the measurement markings. They are 24 ozs. I just got my hands on one and used it to can pasta sauce in it. So far so good. It sealed. I'll check in the morning to see if it's still sealed. The jar appeared heavier then the ball wide mouth quart jar so I weight them both. The Aldis jar is about 1/2 oz heavier.


----------



## Tamara0099

PixieLou said:


> I think I spoke a bit tooy soon. I was shopping today and the Marshmallow Fluff was in a plastic jar. Bummer.


You can purchase Fluff in the glass jars from Save-A-Lot.


----------



## Macybaby

Not from the grocery store, but Tennessee Moonshine comes in mason jars.


----------



## wottahuzzee

Last time I was sale shopping (for stockpiling), I noticed that some of the Classico was not in what looks like the canning jar. Appeared to have a lug-type lid. It was not my flavor, so did not pick any up, but I think I will take a regular-size lid into the store with me next time and see if they can be used for vac sealing. Bummer -- I liked those Classico jars.


----------



## notbutanapron

I reuse grocery jars. Insert cliche I haven't died anecdote here.


----------



## justplainbill

I found this website while doing an unsuccessful search for jar lids, but the info provided here has been quite helpful.
I've measured and examined some Mason jars marked Atlas and Eagle. These attractive squarish jars formerly contained Clasico Tomato Sauce and Nonesuch mincemeat. 
The outside diameter of the mouth of Atlas Mason jar is ~ 58mm and the Eagle Mason jar is ~ 65mm. Both have an interrupted thread pattern.
The commonly available bands for Jarden's Kerr and Ball jars have a continuous thread design, rendering them useless for the Atlas and Eagle Mason jars.


----------



## Tirzah

Sally,

Is this the lid you are talking about?

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/70-mm-Lug-Lids-Silver-with-Button-P342.aspx

I have a silly question for you too  You said that they are re-usable, I am assuming not for canning though, right?


----------



## oneokie

justplainbill said:


> I found this website while doing an unsuccessful search for jar lids, but the info provided here has been quite helpful.
> I've measured and examined some Mason jars marked Atlas and Eagle. These attractive squarish jars formerly contained Clasico Tomato Sauce and Nonesuch mincemeat.
> The outside diameter of the mouth of Atlas Mason jar is ~ 58mm and the Eagle Mason jar is ~ 65mm. Both have an interrupted thread pattern.
> The commonly available bands for Jarden's Kerr and Ball jars have a continuous thread design, rendering them useless for the Atlas and Eagle Mason jars.


Filmore Container has lids that will fit the 58mm lug jars.


----------



## oneokie

Tirzah said:


> Sally,
> 
> Is this the lid you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/70-mm-Lug-Lids-Silver-with-Button-P342.aspx
> 
> I have a silly question for you too  You said that they are re-usable, I am assuming not for canning though, right?


That lid is for the interrupted thread/lug jars.


----------



## justplainbill

oneokie said:


> Filmore Container has lids that will fit the 58mm lug jars.


Thanks for the tip. Although the $17.57 shipping charge is stiff, I calculate the order for 200 lids will bring the cost of my 'free' Atlas and Eagle jars to < 30 cents each.


----------



## oneokie

justplainbill said:


> Thanks for the tip. Although the $17.57 shipping charge is stiff, I calculate the order for 200 lids will bring the cost of my 'free' Atlas and Eagle jars to < 30 cents each.


Yes, their shipping charges are pricy. I did call and talk to a CSR about their shipping and was told that they sometimes use USPS Flat Rate boxes. However, I could not get a definite answer.


----------



## justplainbill

It cost me $57 :hair :Bawling: to ascertain that the 63mm 4 lug gold button plastisol lid fits the 'Atlas Mason' jar that contains 24 ounces (net weight) of Classico pasta sauce. With minimal head space, the jar holds 23 ounces of liquid.


----------



## oneokie

justplainbill said:


> It cost me $57 :hair :Bawling: to ascertain that the 63mm 4 lug gold button plastisol lid fits the 'Atlas Mason' jar that contains 24 ounces (net weight) of Classico pasta sauce. With minimal head space, the jar holds 23 ounces of liquid.


I feel your pain. After procrastinating about my potential order, I decided the $$$ would purchase many cases of new canning jars.


----------



## Susan Peterson

I have been saving jars from the Aldi’s pasta sauce. They say “Eagle Mason” and have a lug type lid. There is a higher than usual smooth glass area on the top of the jar rim, before the grooves to catch the lug begin. The lids correspondingly have a higher edge. 
1. Are you saying these lids are re-usable?
2. Do the Fillmore lids mentioned in this thread fit these jars? It is hard to tell from the picture at the site; they don’t seem to have the high edge.


----------



## anniew

I assume (yeah, I know what that means) that you want to reuse grocery jars to save money. Many people have regular canning jars that they want to get rid of. Put an ad on craigslist and/or on bulletin boards asking for some canning jars that people may be looking for a way to get rid of. You'll know they are the right kind for canning AND they can be reused for generations!!! Some older people who no longer can may be glad to give them to you in exchange for you hauling them away.


----------



## Susan Peterson

anniew said:


> I assume (yeah, I know what that means) that you want to reuse grocery jars to save money. Many people have regular canning jars that they want to get rid of. Put an ad on craigslist and/or on bulletin boards asking for some canning jars that people may be looking for a way to get rid of. You'll know they are the right kind for canning AND they can be reused for generations!!! Some older people who no longer can may be glad to give them to you in exchange for you hauling them away.


----------



## Susan Peterson

It is more that I hate to throw away a jar that is obviously made to be re-usable. Well, I hate to throw away any jar, but especially those. 
I started pressure canning in the 1980’s with jars and two pressure canners given me by women who no longer wanted to can. I used to run two at once on a wood burning range. Before that I only did water bath. I had a WB canner I bought in 1972 in an old fashioned hardware store, that had been on their shelves since before WWII, which came with directions for canning everything in a WB! I did it a few times before I learned better. Beans. Pumpkin. We ate it, too, and did not die, but I’d never do it again. So-I have jars. I just liked the idea of being able to use these.


----------



## anniew

You can always store dry goods in them. Like rice, oats, wheat. Even seeds, nails, screws, etc. Loads of stuff.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo

Here in the Great White North, we get a few items in full quart, liter size jars with standard lid size. The few we do find do say Ball on them... The pasta sauce 23 oz jars here say Atlas Mason, they work very well. 

The Golden Harvest jars from Walmart have not worked well for us. The failure rate, for us and reported by others for either not sealing or breaking has been too high a rate to risk product to this brand jar. Sweetie only uses Golden Harvest for water bath, dry vacuum canning, give away items where the jar is not likely to come back. 

Our 5 cents of experience... Yours may be different..


----------



## anniew

Just a point: many things that are produced/manufactured have more than one version with different qualities. I'm wondering, for instance, if the Eagle Mason jars mentioned in an earlier post, are of the same quality as a made-for-repeated-canning Mason jar. Just curiosity.


----------

